# Etsy Hedgehogs



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Thought I'd share a treasury list that I made- way too many cute hedgie products on Etsy! Sorry if I make anyone buy too much :lol:

http://www.etsy.com/treasury/4cc4629375 ... gie-love-3


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, I LOVE Etsy... it's so bad for me. I'm not going to open the link for fear my credit card coming and killing me in my sleep. :lol:


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

I just bought the hedgehog necklace.. I just couldn't resist it


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You made me have to bookmark a couple things. I just loved the clay bowl. I've put myself on restriction. My recent discovery of the joys of E-bay has made me ashamed of myself. And Etsy is 1000 times better when it comes to cute hedgie stuff. 
Oh JS - you're such a bad influence! :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Hedgehog Nativity Scene on ETSY:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/63104710/hedgehog-nativity-scene-10-piece

How cute is that?!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

> Hedgehog Nativity Scene on ETSY:


OMG! Those are so cute!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I think the same shop has a Joseph/Mary/Baby Jesus set as well for those that don't want to or can't go "whole hog" (heehee, I made a pun).

It just struck me as totally adorable ^_^


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

The little bowl, the pinafore...you're killing me smalls.

When I become rich and famous (hah) i am going to buy a mansion (not a castle, too drafty for hedgies) and start a hedgehog rescue. It will be decorated with all of the etsy items.

Orrrrrrr I could settle for some hedgehog soap. Either way.


----------

